# please please give us a chance



## tournament fisher (Jul 11, 2010)

i need a place to lease really bad. my wife shot her first 10 pt and i shot a ten as well. my 8000 acre tract is being bought by a group of saudiarabians--yes a dang group of arabians are taking my only land i have had for 20 years, hey we are in need we will take anything at almost any price. please pm me if you could help we would be greatful for life. my name is robert and she is tammy, we do not drink or smoke ever. we live in macon. thank you so much.


----------



## TPDAWG (Jul 11, 2010)

*Dooly*

Check out www.doolycountytrophyhuntingclub.com.


----------



## Lost Creek (Jul 11, 2010)

We are Dickson Plantation!! Check us out !! http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=450288 Thanks Big Mike


----------



## huntabitwyatt (Jul 12, 2010)

*trophy hunting land*

i have several tracts of land in emanuel and jenkins give me a call 478-494-3240


----------



## lilbit2004 (Jul 16, 2010)

I have a tract in Emanuel County that I have had and managed for 12 years. Give me a call for details 478-763-3877.


----------



## Buckhunter61 (Jul 17, 2010)

*Club*

PM Sent


----------



## gagoose (Jul 18, 2010)

Are you still looking?


----------



## Chigger Ridge (Jul 20, 2010)

New hunting club looking for members on a new 479 acre lease in Haralson county just outside of Tallapoosa. All 479 acres is one tract. One side borders the Alabama line, but all property is in GA. We will be going by GA state regulations on deer for the first year. The property is fairly flat with rolling hills and several hardwood creek bottoms and a swamp on one side of the property. Has plenty of roads all through the property for easy access. 15 to 20 year old pines that have been thinned in certain areas. Lots of deer and turkey. If interested call John or Tracie@ 770-789-4028 or 404-702-3889. I can also e-mail the tract maps if interested. Dues are $380.00 per person no more than 12 members total


----------



## tournament fisher (Jul 20, 2010)

i am still looking please send me a pm if you know of anything near jones county or baldwin county?? at least within 50 miles are so.


----------



## Mad Racks (Jul 20, 2010)

Check us out--986 ac. Mad Racks QDM Club-Marion County


----------



## ts3600 (Jul 24, 2010)

tournament fisher said:


> i am still looking please send me a pm if you know of anything near jones county or baldwin county?? at least within 50 miles are so.



I have about 1000 acrs in Twiggs that I am getting members for now


----------



## Bamafan4life (Jul 25, 2010)

whats saudi arabians ganna do with 8000 acres? has the invasion began or did obama just give his brother some property.


----------



## tournament fisher (Jul 27, 2010)

i am afraid it might be a taliban training camp lol!!!!!!


----------



## rmangham (Jul 28, 2010)

*Little River hunt club*

are you still looking?Family club in Putnam co., Just north of the Jones co. line on 129. About 30-40min. outside Macon city limits


----------



## namron44 (Jul 29, 2010)

*I have 360 acres available near Abbeville GA in Wilcox Co.*

I have 360 acres available near Abbeville GA in Wilcox Co.
Deer, Hogs, & Turkeys.


----------



## Buck Hunter (Jul 31, 2010)

I have a new 478 acre lease in Warren County. Plenty of deer and turkey.This land borders ogechee river road . There are several streams, a swamp and a mixture of pines, hardwoods and oaks. We have a camp site that has been approved for power so we are working on getting power to the campsite. I also provide a free tracking service for all club members using my 8 year old beagle with a great track record . We need 5 more members. Membership is $650.00
Call or e-mail Wayne at 770-315-6895 or wayne.lively@hotmail.com.


----------



## Adventure41 (Aug 16, 2010)

You probably have something by now but check out the cochran tract at www.sustp.com . It is 100 ac. in Laurens Co GA about 60 miles down I-16 from Macon. Treat it like it were yours and you will have it for another 20 years. Good luck


----------



## jmartin88 (Aug 16, 2010)

we have 1629 acres in emanuel county family club my wife killed her first big buck and my son shot a bigger one that afternoon so if still looking call jason @478-494-2275 this land is on the ogeechee river we see deer almost every time we go


----------



## timber ghost (Sep 8, 2010)

If you are still looking....

SMOKE HILL ROD & GUN CLUB

Is currently looking for (full & partial) members 


We currently have 640 acres of Richmond & Burke County Hunting Land. AND ARE NEGOTIATING ANOTHER 500 ACRES

There are 2 seperate tracts, The larger of the 2 tracts is 400 acres of Burke County farm land.
This tract has fields, hard wood draws, pond and branch.

The smaller 240 acre. tract is located on the Richmond County side of the line less than 5 minutes away. 
This tract is a mix of hard wood bottoms and funnels with planted & free ranging pines as well as swamp bottoms, also a creek runs through it.

And the last 500 acre tract being negotiated is located within a 4 to 5 mile area of the other 2 properties.
It is a wood lot with several natural clearings throughout, creeks, wet weather and yr. round ponds.
power lines.


TYPES OF MEMBERSHIPS AVAILABLE:


FULL MEMBERSHIP = $750. YR. Includes "ALL" hunting, fishing, camping and year round property access.

RABBIT ONLY MEMBERSHIP = $375. YR. Includes seasonal access to hunt rabbits or run rabbit dogs
members will have the privilege of running and training their dogs 
on the property at anytime starting from the 3rd week in Dec. up until Sept. 1st (with the exception of turkey season)

TURKEY ONLY MEMBERSHIP = $375. YR.

(PICS. in the clubs looking for members section under Burke/Richmond County club) 


If interested call...cell#(770) 710-2295... If no answer, please leave a voice message with your name and number 

and I will return your call ASAP.


----------



## Mad Racks (Sep 8, 2010)

We still have openings.


----------



## natureheart (Sep 9, 2010)

*I have two clubs in Telfair Co 830 acre & 420 acre*

still need members also smaller tract for lease. PM me for details.


----------



## natureheart (Sep 9, 2010)

*I have two clubs in Telfair Co 830 acre & 420 acre*

still need members also smaller tract for lease. PM me for details.


----------

